# Can't upgrade Ubuntu server  14.04.4  to Ubuntu 16.04.1



## Nobody99 (Jul 22, 2016)

I wish to upgrade to the latest LTS version of Ubuntu and since the first point release has been released in images yesterday and I am using the main server I expected I would be able to update but after

```
sudo do-release-upgrade
```
I get

```
No new release found
```
What is going on here? Everything is in order but I still can't update.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 22, 2016)

Not sure why but as an alternative, download, burn to disk and upgrade from that.
http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server

*BitTorrent*
BitTorrent is a peer-to-peer download network that sometimes enables higher download speeds and more reliable downloads of large files. You will need to install a BitTorrent client on your computer in order to enable this download method.

*Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS*

Ubuntu 16.04.1 Desktop (64-bit) ›
Ubuntu 16.04.1 Desktop (32-bit) ›
Ubuntu 16.04.1 Server (64-bit) ›
Ubuntu 16.04.1 Server (32-bit) ›


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 22, 2016)

This happened to me, IIRC you needed to input the new REPOs. I'm not home at the moment but its something to look at.


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 22, 2016)

You might want to wait a few days.
I only did a few clean installs of 16.04, but from what I've heard, the official upgrade won't be available until 16.04.1 release.
According to schedule, it came out yesterday, but it might not be in repo at least for a few more days.

Alternatively you can perform "do-release-upgrade -d" to install the latest dev. release.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 22, 2016)

If you have any custom init scripts, just keep in mind that 16.04 uses upstart whereas 14.04 uses systemd.


----------



## Nobody99 (Jul 24, 2016)

I kind of expected that as soon as the first point release would come out it would be available in the repositories.


----------



## T.R. (Jul 28, 2016)

> Today we have enabled upgrade notifications from 14.04 LTS to the first point-release for Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, versioned 16.04.1. The first point release for an LTS comes out 3 months after the initial release and then every 6 months until the next LTS is released.  Upgrade notifications happen a short while later after some more QA testing.


https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/07/28/ubuntu-version-16-04-point-1-is-out/


----------

